# My Home made rudder, cart, trolley pictures



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This rudder is made from a cheap walmart cutting board, 2 empty fishing line spools, and the frame from a caster wheel. I still need to run my other wire, route my pull rope, and waiting for my $20 foot pegs for my controls. Its cheap and it sure beats the $200 they cost.

Also pictured is the second rudder that I cut out. It is the same length but has more surface area, not sure which one I will use but at least I have a back up.

The cart and anchor trolley were cheap and simple to make also.

next up- It still needs painted and finish foot controls and mount sonar and transducer arm.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looking good


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I really like the cart. I was thinking the same thing. A few wheels from an old dolly and PVC piping. How do you keep the kayak attached when pulling it? Do you use a bungee cord?


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i mounted my sonar though my hull after looking at some posts on here and it works great. Might save you from the arm and leave space for something else. Rudder looks good, have u tested it yet and how much of a difference does it make?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

On the cart it just goes through the scupper holes. I made it out of 3/4 and necked the top uprights down to 1/2 so it fits in the holes. No straps needed.

As for the rudder nope no test yet. All of this work was done thursday and I still need to finish the foot controls. But im working 7 days in a row 12 hour shifts this week and my baby boy should be born in 10 days so these finishing touches may take a while.

I dont need to steer it like a car, i just want to be able to cast and reel without my yak turning into the bank.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Finished well mostly finished I still need to run the wires to the fish finder and Im sure I will find some more stuff. I guess i should have washed before pictures but is cold.

Before








After

































posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry not sure how i posted every pic twice


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

looks good rustyfish


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For those of you who attach your cart via scupper holes:
What do you do to protect the scuppers from abuse? In my mind it seems like the scupper holes themselves would take some serious abuse every time the wheels hit anything like a rock, stick, crack, etc...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same boat and the same anchor I see hanging there. For me, I'd never anchor off the stern. I anchor from the bow in flowing water and from wherever in lakes. In lakes I will tie off from different parts depending on which direction I want to be facing. That anchor holds me great in the Atlantic Ocean but for me is way overkill for Ohio. I have a small 3lb dumbbell that works wonders here. Especially in weedy lakes, all you need is something to drop down into the weeds and you're going nowhere. When I paddled beyond the surf in the Atlantic I needed the bigger fluked anchor to hold. Even in flowing water here, in the Hocking, the 3lb dumbbell is all I need.

Good looking setup!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubba, 
I am mostly going off the idea that scupper carts a common. I have also been told that they should not damage new generation rotomolded yaks, and that the scupper hoes are as strong as any other surface on your yak. But Im on here enough to realize that your opinions have merit so I may look into it a little more. 

Cream

I have an anchor trolley rigged up on that side of the kayak and will anchor from where ever puts me in my desired direction. So I store the anchor in the back near where its hanging and the line is wound up on the side of the crate just above it where its easy to take on and off and wont get tangled. The anchor is only 3 pounds and i will mostly use it in the closed position but it was only $10 and could be useful on my river trips.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You really got your Geek on this winter, rustyfish. Keep dreamin' bro'. --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rusty, for the record, I don't know a darn thing about scupper holes and carts, etc... I'm asking so I WILL know. 
I'm for sure getting a Coosa or a Cuda 12 real soon. And a little cart to get the load from A-B could be nice. 
My issue is that the majority of places I'd be using it, would be paths in woods, fields, etc... So I know I'm going to whack my share of rocks, logs, and what not.
I just don't wanna ruin my boat trying to be too clever, ya know?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> My issue is that the majority of places I'd be using it, would be paths in woods, fields, etc... So I know I'm going to whack my share of rocks, logs, and what not.
> I just don't wanna ruin my boat trying to be too clever, ya know?


If you're worried about your yak or cart taking a beating on your way to a drop in point, make it more ridged. I was worried about the same thing, until I found the plans for this cart







The whole yak sits on top of it and is secured with a bunggie cord. Since its made of steel, it won't break like some of the PVC carts are bound to. It also comes apart in a few seconds if you need to store it on the yak and take it with you. Here's a link for the plans.
http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2012/02/build-strong-diy-kayak-cart.html?m=1



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

